# Ohio DOT - Green/Amber LED Lightbar Mfg?



## SnowSon (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone know who the manufacturer of the Ohio Dept of Transporation's Green and Amber LED lightbar is?


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The pictures I have seen of their rigs have had Whelen lights on them.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I Believe there using Whelen Brand But Sound Off also does Green / Amber LED lights in lots of models I have 4 Green / Amber Body LED Lights and there are Amazing bright in Day light and Night time. You can see mine in my You Tube page


----------



## freshsnow (Dec 5, 2012)

whelen is what they use with custom add ons tothe mini bars on top of bed and im pretty sure custom bracket with whelen 500 on sides


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have an amber/green roof light, I'll have to get a night video of it. I went with SoundOff because I'm sick of the garbage from Whelen.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be interested in viewing your video to see how the roofbar compares to there surface lights which I have


----------



## razr777 (Jan 22, 2012)

You can get almost any bar just have to add the green they won't sell it to you with them in already. unless your state dot has approved them or your a chain of command leader and prove it. only cause green is mostly used for command center.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Not every company has the green avaiable. I did not require any special permit to purchase the green / amber lights I have and operate them with out any problems from our local law enforcement agencies. I use mine for snow plowing, assisting broke down motorist, and storm spotting and as long as I am not operating them while driving on city street there is No problem. You need to check with your local law enforcement agencies to see what they will allow and if given the privliage to use different colors dont abuse it


----------

